# دى ياجماعة ترانيم بصوت اخويا (كنت معايا) و (يا اللى بديت الرحلة معايا)



## محبة الرب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

انا جايبة لكم انهاردة ترانيم بصوت اخويا

يارب يعجبكم صوته

وياريت تقولوا صوته حلو ولا لأ

علشان لو حلو

بإذن ربنا يعمل شريط

مش هطول عليكم

هما ترنيمتين 

يااللى بديت الرحلة معايا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H6JDT2PV 
كنت معايا

http://rapidshare.com/files/1600426...___1605___1593___1575___1610___1575_.mp3.html


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دى ياجماعة ترانيم بصوت اخويا*

يابنتى و دا صوت بردو

وكمان بتقولى اخوكى

يابنتى دا كروان بيرنم
بجد بسم الصليب عليه وخساره فعلا لو مستغلش الموهبه دى
بس عايزة اقولك انى محملتش غير ترنيمه واحدة  " كنت معايا "
والتانيه الرابط مش شغال ارفعيها تانى علشان عايزة اسمعها
ماليش دعوة بقا​


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دى ياجماعة ترانيم بصوت اخويا*

*ميرسى على الترانيم
ويا ريت تشكريلنا أخوكى كمان

على فكرة
ترنيمة ياللى بديت الرحلة لينكها بايظ
ياريت تراجعيه تانى*​


----------



## محبة الرب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الكلام الجميل دة


وهرفعلكوا الترنيمة تانى

انا اسفة


----------



## محبة الرب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بس هتبقى مش قوى انا اسفة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H6JDT2PV


انا كنت عايزة اخد رأى اللى فى المنتدى علشان اشوف ينفع يعمل ترانيم ولا لأ

هو انت تعرف طريقة عمل شريط ازاى يعنى


يروح يعنى وكدة بقى


----------



## mira_marmora (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*محبة الرب ممكن اعييييييييط
لان عندى انا بقى 
لينك ترنيمة ياللى بديت الرحلة مش شغال
لومش هتعبك ممكن ترفعيها تانى بليز

بس بسم الصليب بجد صوته راااااااااااائع
اوعى مش يعمل شريط ده يروح يعمل الشريط بدون تفكير
ربنا يبارك حياتكم يارب​*


----------



## mira_marmora (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالا اسفة ترنيمةكنت معايا هى اللى مش حملتها
يارب لوترفعيها تانى بليز​*


----------



## محبة الرب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك بجد انا فعلاً بشكرك على ذوقك

وهحملك الترنيمة تانى

انتى تأمرى


----------



## محبة الرب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

احنا لينا كام ميرا يعنى

وادى لينك الترنيمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/69634125/5f083c81/__online.html


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر
الصوت تحفة بجد*


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترنيمه 
معلش تعبتك معايا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## محبة الرب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

على ايه ياقمر


مفيش تعب خالص


----------



## محبة الرب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

محبة الرب قال:


> انا جايبة لكم انهاردة ترانيم بصوت اخويا
> 
> هو اسمه ارسانيوس بباوى ابراهيم
> 
> ...



على فكرة هو اسمه ارسانيوس بباوى


----------



## almahba (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يا محبة الرب ميرسى على ترنيمة ياللى بديت الرحلة لان هى دى اللى سمعتها وصوت اخوكى رائع ودى موهبة ووزنة لازم يخدم بيها ومستنيين منه اول شريط بصوته وربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## almahba (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يا محبة الرب ميرسى على ترنيمة ياللى بديت الرحلة لان هى دى اللى سمعتها وصوت اخوكى رائع ودى موهبة ووزنة لازم يخدم بيها ومستنيين منه اول شريط بصوته وربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الصليب
ايه الا سمعته دةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
كروان ياناس
جاااااااااااااااامد بجد رائع ربنا يباركه بجد

بس ترنيمه يالا بديت الرحله شغاله لكن التانيه لا 

*


----------



## مريم رمسيس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الترنيمه جميله جدا 
واخوكى صوته فوق الرائع 
فعلا هايل هايل هايل


----------



## naro_lovely (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_*صوتة باسم الصليب رائع موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ربنا يباركة بجد *_​


----------



## beerroo (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
يا فنان


----------



## gogo music (20 يناير 2011)

حقيقي بجدج صوته جميييييييييل جدا
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك  يا محبه ده مش يعمل شريط واحد 
ده يعمل شرايط بس ينفع ياخدني اعزف معاه انا بعزف كمانج بس علي قدي
هههههه بجد رائع ربنا يحميه


----------



## gogo music (20 يناير 2011)

طبعا هو اكيد الرد متاخر اوي هو اكيد شكله عمل شرايط عموماربنا يحميك ويوفقك


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2011)

*أنا حملتها
ترنيمه روعه
الرب يبارك أسرتك كلها*​


----------



## محبة الرب (16 يوليو 2013)

جوجو 
هو للأسف ماعملش شرايط 
وهو دلوقتي في السما بيرنم مع المسيح 
شكراً ليكوا كلكوا ♥


----------

